# Conservation in the farm bill



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought about putting this in the open form, but I suppose once you mention farm bill that will turn it into hot topics. 
I grew up on the farm during the time of SOIL BANK. We had cattle, and my father worked at a concrete plants while much of our farm was in soil bank. I have had a gun in my hand ever since my very early life, and grew up appreciating wildlife, habitat, and farming. I seen conservation farming as a combination that not only preserved wildlife and provided habitat, but preserved the soil for future generations. At the same time I seen support prices encouraging farming of land that was best left to grazing of livestock. I'm happy to see some good news come out of Washington with a farm bill that looks to the future rather than a bill that wants everything today and to heck with tomorrow.

http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/open-c ... ite-some-c

I know people get ticked when buffalo come out of the park. I had forgotten that it was ranching that infected the herds to begin with.



> the most pressing is not the 100-year-old infection of elk and bison with brucellosis transferred from long-ago cattle.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Europeans brought cattle and brucelosis to America. Also brought smallpox. Through vaccination smallpox has been eradicated. How do you feel about vaccinating elk and buffalo?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> Europeans brought cattle and brucelosis to America. Also brought smallpox. Through vaccination smallpox has been eradicated. How do you feel about vaccinating elk and buffalo?


Like I said ranchers brought it in. Perhaps we should give some thought to a buffer zone of a few miles. Fence and move domestic livestock back a few miles. I see you suggested vaccination on fishingbuddy too. If you want to do it have at it.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> Like I said ranchers brought it in.


Europeans brought brucelosis in. Your great great grandfather did it. Some time ago you posted a picture of your grandfathers buffalo robe coat. Was it from a buffalo before they were exterminated in ND? The ranchers along the musselshells river in Montana protected the last of the American Bison.



> Fence and move domestic livestock back a few miles.


A set back and then another set back and then...........buffalo commons?



> I see you suggested vaccination on fishingbuddy too.


The Yellowstone herd is the last reservoir of brucelosis.

I see you borrowed this information from fishingbuddy.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't quote or use emoticons from my phone so I hope you see the humore in this. You asked if my grandfather shot those North Dakota buffalo before they were exterminated. No he shot them after they were exterminated. Lol


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why shouldn't they slaughter some herds with the disease? It would save a lot of money in the long run.


----------

